# How long do hamsters live till



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

I was just wondering how long hamsters live?? I read between 2-5 years but think this is a bit random. My old girl is 15 months and I've noticed she doesn't seem to eat that much. She tends to dig around for her favourites bits and leaves the rest. Just wondering if this was because she is getting old


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you had her teeth checked by a vet in case shes struggling to eat? Is she a syrian or a dwarf?


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

She's a syrian, I've only had her since new year. Is there anything to look for with her teeth


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I think syrians are supposed to live to about 2-ish years. 
All mine have passed away inbetween 2-3 years.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldnt know what to look for with her teeth to be honest, Ive been lucky and had long lived hamsters but I think the average is about 3 years, although is shes a pet shop ham it may be less.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

A lot of hams do pick out the bits they like and leave the rest so its not so unusual, unless this is something she has started to do recently? Do you give her any treats, fresh veg and that? 

Is she OK in herself? Active, drinking, pooing and peeing OK? She could just be fussy


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

2 - 3 years is about average
my oldest hamster was 5.5years old


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

gizmo was 2 when i had to have her put to sleep just recently she'd gone very thin and she wasn't eating or drinking she was very doddery on her legs as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

As most have said 2-3 years, I have also had a hammy live to 5.5 years


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow 5 years!!!

She's active and fine in herself, she's like a rocket in her in cage ball, she must just be a fussy eater


----------

